# Hands on with Canon prototype 100-400mm mobile camera



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2018)

PGN has posted their hands on with prototype 100-400mm mobile camera.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh2hEGw5W6M&t=0s


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2018)

I did not see any hands on, just a Canon rep waving it around and talking it up.

I actually might be interested if it would work on my phone with the case on. Wi-fi or another type of wireless connection might be better yet


----------

